# Veiltail New Year's Contest!



## meyern (Dec 19, 2013)

Veiltail New Year's Contest!

There is no prize for this contest. It is just an opportunity to showcase some beautiful fish! Submit up to three entries between now and December 31st. I will select a winner on New Year's Day!

Rules:

1) The fish must be a veiltail betta.

2) 3 entries per person - one picture per fish.

3) Please share the name of the fish with us! (I know most of us are eager to do so anyway  )



*Some pictures appear as broken links when they are put into the text. Please post them as an attachment.

This is not an official bettafish.com contest. Contest permission obtained from Perseusmom.


----------



## jayr232 (Oct 23, 2013)

Here is my red blue dragon vt that i'll be trying to breed with a yellow blue dragon HM nxt year. No name yet so yeah xD ive also searched that his color pattern can also be called 'mascot?' not sure though


----------



## jayr232 (Oct 23, 2013)

jayr232 said:


> Here is my red blue dragon vt that i'll be trying to breed with a yellow blue dragon HM nxt year. No name yet so yeah xD ive also searched that his color pattern can also be called 'mascot?' not sure though


Also he is the same fish as the same with the 3rd fish in my signature. I just realized that he grew some black bands within a week or so. I just got him for less than a month not sure exactly


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

Igneel


----------



## ricepattyfish5 (Sep 22, 2013)

Iggy!!! My first and oldest!!!


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

Merlin my adorable grumpy VT.


----------



## KeshiaB (Aug 27, 2013)

Kiedis  My first betta...


----------



## Kithy (Nov 21, 2012)

Back when Alacrity had a pretty tail


----------



## californiacowgirl (Dec 30, 2013)

*My new (and first) Betta!*

So I am brand new (as in bought him today) to the Betta fish owner club. Ha.
I've used this sight a lot for researching how to best be a Betta care taker. I've never even had my own fish, but my boyfriend got me the Back to the Roots Aquafarm for Christmas because I wanted a fish and because I like gardening.

Well here's my new Betta! He has no name yet, so any suggestions are great!
I've been calling him "Corn Cob" because in the pet store he TOTALLY looked like a corn cob with the green silk/husk. So cute. That's why I picked him. It was him or a solid blue veiltail, but the blue was very aggressive. He attacked my fingers on the cup when I picked it up to look at him. This little guy on the other hand was the only yellow, very unique looking and he was really friendly/curious seeming.

Anyways, here he is!











Not sure his technical color name... but he has a light, LIGHT yellow/orange body, with light green fins that kinda turn to turquoise at the ends... he also has a slight bit of pink and turquoise at the face and blue eyes. His top fin has a curly-q and has been damaged a little, probably during shipping.

He's VERY curious. Since we put him in his new home he has checked everything out.

He's in a 3 gallon tank with a small heater. I'm gonna try to keep him at about 80 degrees. I put plants in there, smooth rocks and a Betta hammock. I'm gonna add a little cave or something so he can hide in it, but they didn't have one at Petco that wasn't sharp near the entrance (and I don't want him to tear fins).
Later I think I will get him a oto catfish or snail as a ''buddy'' to clean. He hasn't flared or acted aggressive at anything, and sadly the tank kind of has a mirrored side with the water in it.
I also got duck weed (fake) for the top of the tank, but because the aquaponic garden is above it just got clumped up. Plus after opening the package it was too sharp feeling.

Let me know what you think! Name or tank suggestions!?

Thanks for all your great tips and allowing me to join the fish community!


----------



## californiacowgirl (Dec 30, 2013)

Sorry the pictures are huge! I can't figure out how to resize them!


----------



## PonyJumper101 (Mar 23, 2010)

My rescue, Minnow! Also known as Minnin or Min.


----------



## ricepattyfish5 (Sep 22, 2013)

Good luck to everyone!!!!


----------



## meyern (Dec 19, 2013)

After seeing all of the entries, I have made the decision that ricepattyfish5 and their betta, Iggy, are the winners! I chose Iggy because of the beautiful colors he displays.


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

Congrats ricepattyfish5 & Iggy!


----------



## ricepattyfish5 (Sep 22, 2013)

Oh my goodness thank you so much!!! I was not expecting this!!! Thank you all so much!! So many gorgeous bettas out there too!!! You all are great and have beautiful bettas -- show them off!!!!  Thank you for the fantastic honor, meyern!! Iggy and I are so proud!!


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

wow, they are all so beautiful, if only i knew the breed and color of my baby. *curses brother*


----------



## Kithy (Nov 21, 2012)

Congratulations


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

*Congrats Iggy and ricepattyfish5! *


----------



## ricepattyfish5 (Sep 22, 2013)

Thank you so much!!! It is TRULY an honor!!!! Iggy got the giggles when I told him!!!


----------

